# Kuda Feeding



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, the H. Kuda I got yesturday through Dan at Seahorsesource don't seem to be interested in the frozen mysis shrimp I'm trying to give them. I've tried two methods of feeding, one is to blow it with a turkey baster at them, and the second was to put it in a feeding "trough," neither of which seemed to work. I was thinking about culturing some live brine shrimp... but I'm not sure if I just haven't given them enough time to become adjusted or not, and whether or not I'm stressing them out more by sticking a turkey baster by their face. 

My question is,
A) how to get them eating
B) should I try shutting off all flow during feeding?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Never mind, they are eating  just popped off the water flow and they went after some mysis


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how about some pics now?? useless... i swear. you should know better!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

psh... take a look at the photo's section...


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

how do you get to the photos section?? i cant find it....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

On the main page you'll see "Fish & Aquarium Pictures."


----------

